# how much does BARF typically cost you?



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

I would love to start Otto on raw (havent started reading much about it yet other than what it can do for him and sources to learn more) especially since hes going to be in SchH. I obviously wouldnt start this without learning all I need to know but my first concern, being a dependent myself, is the cost. I now feed Otto Blue Buffalo which is about $30 for a 15lb bag. I feed him two cups in the am and two cups in the pm. He doesnt usually eat ALL of it since it is a richer food. Also, he is 12 1/2 weeks and has diarrhea. Last vet app. his poop checked out fine and I'm taking him again tomorrow for his second round of vax and want to get it checked again although I'm almost positive its the food. He's perfectly fine in every other way. So, I'm sure I'm like the billionth person to post this same question but just thought I'd ask in case theres any different advice I can receive.


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

ColieBear said:


> I would love to start Otto on raw (havent started reading much about it yet other than what it can do for him and sources to learn more) especially since hes going to be in SchH. I obviously wouldnt start this without learning all I need to know but my first concern, being a dependent myself, is the cost. I now feed Otto Blue Buffalo which is about $30 for a 15lb bag. I feed him two cups in the am and two cups in the pm. He doesnt usually eat ALL of it since it is a richer food. Also, he is 12 1/2 weeks and has diarrhea. Last vet app. his poop checked out fine and I'm taking him again tomorrow for his second round of vax and want to get it checked again although I'm almost positive its the food. He's perfectly fine in every other way. So, I'm sure I'm like the billionth person to post this same question but just thought I'd ask in case theres any different advice I can receive.


not sure about blue buffalo but 4 cups total sounds like a lot of food. I feed our puppy about that much and he is 4.5 months old and 45 pounds (wellness LBP). The 4 cups a day might be the reason for the soft stools


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I just ordered these for Odin, he is 40 lbs @ 17 weeks old.


*Beef Blend - 20 lbs.*
Made from Ground Beef Blend with organs 10 - 15% organ meats, 10 % fat, 75 to 80% beef trim. Packed in 2 lb. pkgs.
*Venison - 10 lbs.*
Ground Venison - may have small bone fragments included; presence of bone not guaranteed- 
*Chicken Blend - 10 lbs.*
10 lb. case - Made from ground up chicken leg qtrs. packed in 1.67 lb. pkgs.
65% chicken leg qtrs., 25% chicken hearts, 10 % chicken liver. Leg qtrs are skinned and then some skin is added back so that there is 10% fat content in the product.
*Chicken Frames- 40 lbs.*
45 to 55 lb. case Chicken Frames, from All Natural Free Range, hand processed chicken, Lots of meat on these.

80 lbs of food- this should last for 5-6 weeks. I paid just over $80.

In addition, I buy greentripe as well- 

2 lbs. greentripe is 5.75 + tax
2 lbs. greentripe xkaliber is 6.75 + tax 

I feed the tripe once a week- So I spend about just over $100/monthly on food for Odin.


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks for replying. Do you have any experience with doing it all homemade?


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Colliebear, How much does Otto weigh? 4 cups does seem like a lot of food for a 12 week old puppy. I'm looking at my bag of Wellness and 4 cups is for dogs 106-125 lbs. Is 4 cups the recommended amount on the Blue Buffalo bag? Just asking because I've read that over feeding can cause soft stools.

Anyway to get back to your question, we personally find raw feeding extremely expensive. We now feed half Wellness and half raw. If you have any specific questions regarding raw, please feel free to PM me anytime


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> Anyway to get back to your question, we personally find raw feeding extremely expensive. We now feed half Wellness and half raw. If you have any specific questions regarding raw, please feel free to PM me anytime


This comment is not meant to discourage you from raw. I am a strong advocate of it. And there are lots of ways to cut costs if you have proper storage. We don't so we shop at the grocery store $$$$


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

ColieBear said:


> thanks for replying. Do you have any experience with doing it all homemade?


As far as doing it all homemade... If you can buy in BULK... thats the way to go... otherwise you will be spending a crap ton on grocery stores. Unless you find good deals at kroger or whatever grocery store that have their on sale meat... aka the meat past its due date tomorrow. 

Google wholesale meat distributors in your area and see what you can find. :]


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> Colliebear, How much does Otto weigh? 4 cups does seem like a lot of food for a 12 week old puppy. I'm looking at my bag of Wellness and 4 cups is for dogs 106-125 lbs. Is 4 cups the recommended amount on the Blue Buffalo bag? Just asking because I've read that over feeding can cause soft stools.
> 
> Anyway to get back to your question, we personally find raw feeding extremely expensive. We now feed half Wellness and half raw. If you have any specific questions regarding raw, please feel free to PM me anytime


I also do half kibble/ half raw. I have storage for it, just havent found a distributor to buy in bulk yet. ALSO, i like to not go 100 percent raw because its easier for traveling purposes. 

I also feed Blue Buffalo... well i am transitioning over to Taste Of The Wild at the moment.... just trying the grain free option as my female has allergies.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

MrsWoodcock said:


> As far as doing it all homemade... If you can buy in BULK... thats the way to go... otherwise you will be spending a crap ton on grocery stores. Unless you find good deals at kroger or whatever grocery store that have their on sale meat... aka the meat past its due date tomorrow.
> 
> Google wholesale meat distributors in your area and see what you can find. :]


 
Good suggestions. Other members also have had success getting free or cheap meat directly from butchers, deer processors, ethnic stores, craigs list...


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks Mac's Mom. he was at the vet today and weighs 33 lbs, so hes gained 11 pounds in three weeks. The vet said hes gained all good weight and isnt overweight at all. When I said 4 cups I was over exaggerating a little bit. I put that much down for him (not all at once) but he usually only eats about 3/4 of what I put down. So really hes getting about 2 1/2 to 3 cups a days which is what the bag recommends. I guess when it comes to food I tend to be a little too generous (I'm Italian what do you expect? haha) The vet is sending a sample out for Giardia. As far as it being expensive, is it more expensive to do BARF all homemade then it would be just to be feeding a high quality kibble?


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

oh wow got lots of replies while typing! haha. thanks everyone! I'll start looking into the bulk buying.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

The cost will depend on several things, the two most prominent being:

Your location - in some places meat costs ALOT more than others

Your Storage Capacity - buying in bulk is THE cheapest way to get products


If I go to the local grocery store I can get chicken leg quarters (when on sale) for between $70 - .90 per pound.

When I order a 40 lb case of them from a local distributor I pay around $.49/lb.

I can buy beef and pork hearts (whole, 60 pound cases) for around $.70/lb. The cheapest muscle meat I find in the local grocery store is ground beef, on sale, at $1.99 / lb.


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

looks like this might work out for me because I have an extra refrigerator/freezer. A mini fridge, and an ice box. That should do it right? :laugh:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

You have more storage than me! That should be good :thumbup:

I had dedicated 3/4 my freezer space to dog food. We get 2 shelves for us and the rest is for the dog. 

Join Yahoogroups, look for Barf/Raw in your area. I agree with the others, bulk is the best way to go. I happen to find this guy who delivers to my area, they own a butcher shop somewhere south of us. I found him through yahoo groups as well.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't realize Lauri posted when I was PMing you about contacting Lauri haha


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> When I order a 40 lb case of them from a local distributor I pay around $.49/lb.


are the distributors you use on your website?


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks Josie/Zeus! I'll do that. You have all been so helpful!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> You have more storage than me! That should be good :thumbup:
> 
> *I had dedicated 3/4 my freezer space to dog food. We get 2 shelves for us and the rest is for the dog.
> *
> Join Yahoogroups, look for Barf/Raw in your area. I agree with the others, bulk is the best way to go. I happen to find this guy who delivers to my area, they own a butcher shop somewhere south of us. I found him through yahoo groups as well.



me TOOOOOOO


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

I buy butcher scraps (beef, pork) from a local processor for .50/pd. I also get lots of donations from Freecycle and Craigslist to increase variety (venison during hunting season, I've also gotten moose and elk). I'm on a local rawfeeding co op list and buy from them if there is something really intriguing at a good price. 

Recently, I got some hog heads that they've been eating off of for 3 days now (and there are at least 2 more meals on each one). I paid .69 a pound for them. With these gems, they are getting meat, skin, bone, brain, tongue, glands, eyeballs, etc. It's a cumbersome process so I won't do it often (bringing 2 15# hog heads back in the house every day and find a place to store them). 

All told, I spend less than $1/pd to feed my two boys -- under $3 a day.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mac's Mom said:


> Lauri & The Gang said:
> 
> 
> > When I order a 40 lb case of them from a local distributor I pay around $.49/lb.
> ...


Nope - although that's not a bad idea!

I use UW Provisions in Middleton, WI and Bon Tons in Wheeling, IL.

UWP will deliver if you live within a certain area or if you order a LARGE amount. I go in on an order with several other local raw feeders and we usually get about 1500 pounds delivered to the Kenosha, WI area.

Bon Tons does NOT deliver, are cash only and are open only certain hours for pick ups.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Cost depends on your sources. If you're mainly going to the grocery store then yes, it is *very *expensive. If you utilize Craigslist/Freecycle, local processors, bulk orders, raw feeding groups, and have a separate dog-only freezer then the price can be significantly reduced. I've been feeding my little pap 100% raw for a cumulative total of $20-$30 in the last 6 months. Once I get my GSD it'll probably run me about $40-$60 a month average for both dogs; less if I keep getting awesome scores on CL/Freecycle.


----------

